

Binary fuzzing strategies: what works, what doesn't - stakent
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2014/08/binary-fuzzing-strategies-what-works.html

======
rwmj
A better link would be: [http://lcamtuf.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/a-bit-more-
about-ameri...](http://lcamtuf.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/a-bit-more-about-
american-fuzzy-lop.html)

~~~
viraptor
Submitted before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8135912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8135912)

